# The Advent Short Stories 2014!



## forkmaster

I posted these last years so I have no problem forfilling it this year as well.  Main-area for the digital products.

*Day 1*: The Horus Heresy: The Final Compliance of Sixty-Three Fourteen









*The Story*:
_As Horus grinds the Imperium beneath his boot, emissaries from the XVIth Legion return to worlds sworn to the Warmaster during the Great Crusade to have them renew their fealty. With the Sons of Horus already at battle readiness over Sixty-Three Fourteen, a grim decision must be made..._

*Read it because...*
_Witness the brutal methods of re-conquest enacted by the Warmaster and the Traitor Legions as the war for humanity wages on. This Quick Read is a fascinating look at the changes the war has wrought in Horus and the way he is viewed by the Imperium’s defenders._

Well I'm happy that they went out with a HH-related story but I don't know. It doesn't scream "Buy me!" Might be good, but its not that appealing. Anyone who has bought it?


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 1*: _Warhammer Battle Magic: End Times Spells_









_The End Times are here, and as the power of Chaos rises across the Warhammer World, the winds of magic blow in hurricanes of turbulent power across the world. Mages and wizards find that their powers increase tenfold as they conjure incredible wonders and inconceivable horrors from the swirling tides of raw magic and unleash spells of apocalyptic fury upon their foes._

*About this ebook*:
_This eBook card deck contains new spells for every Warhammer Lore of Magic. It lets you quickly look up the spells you need, and allows you to use End Times magic in your games even if you don't own a copy of Warhammer: Khaine. _

Warhammer Fantasy is not my table so I won't comment on thee types of products in the future.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 2*: Cold Roads.









*The Story*:
_The Brazen Claws’ long penitent crusade in the Eye of Terror saw them face all manner of foes, both mortal and daemonic. As the crew of the Cold Roads battle the servants of Slaanesh, Techmarine Llir is forced to make a decision that could save the crew of the beleaguered vessel… or damn them all._

*Read it because*:
_Any tale set in the Eye of Terror is sure to be full of sanity-bending twists and revelations, and Cold Roads is no exception. This Quick Read gives an insight into the horror faced by one particular band of haunted crusaders._

I actually think the premiss for this short could have been a damned interesting full novel. I might buy this later when they are all released.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 2*: Dataslate: The Unrelenting Hunt.









_The Unrelenting Hunt contains new background and a formation for the Strikeforce of Company Master Balthasar of the Dark Angels. This Dataslate is designed to be used alongside the Dark Angels miniatures included in the Dark Vengeance boxset, with a few additions in the form of more Terminators, bikers and the formidable air support of a Ravenwing flyer.

Please note, a copy of Codex: Dark Angels is required in order to use this formation._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 3*: Fabius Bile: Repairer of Ruin.








*The Story*:
_Lupercalia burns, the might of the Traitor Legions reducing the last redoubt of the Sons of Horus to rubble. And through the ruins strides Apothecary Fabius of the Emperor’s Children, with an army of vile genetic experiments. But what does the twisted Apothecary want in the temple to the fallen primarch Horus? And will he find it?_

*Listen to it because...*
_Fabius Bile has got to rank pretty close to the top of Warhammer 40,000's most devious and deranged villains (and that's a category with some stiff competition.) In this tale, you'll discover his motivation for what may be his most audacious plan ever - the theft of Horus's body._

This actually sounds interesting as a good supplement and bridge between the HH-Fabius done most particularly by Graham McNeill and _Talon of Horus_. It's great they have started to explore the Scouring Time much more these days and not just 40k typical fillers.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 3*: Warhammer - The End Times Wallpapers








The End Times is an age of heroes, mighty warriors, powerful wizards and the great kings and lords of the Old World and beyond.

_Warhammer - The End Times Wallpapers features some of the stunning new artwork depicting these heroic figures as sets of digital wallpapers for your phone, tablet and computer.

Includes 15 Digital wallpapers in the following sizes: _

This I must say would be one of the more unimaginative offers in Advent sales to this date.


----------



## Vaz

forkmaster said:


> *Day 2*: Dataslate: The Unrelenting Hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Unrelenting Hunt contains new background and a formation for the Strikeforce of Company Master Balthasar of the Dark Angels. This Dataslate is designed to be used alongside the Dark Angels miniatures included in the Dark Vengeance boxset, with a few additions in the form of more Terminators, bikers and the formidable air support of a Ravenwing flyer.
> 
> Please note, a copy of Codex: Dark Angels is required in order to use this formation._


Ironically enough, in conjunction with a DW+RW+Fighter boxset.


----------



## forkmaster

Vaz said:


> Ironically enough, in conjunction with a DW+RW+Fighter boxset.


I'm not sure what you are refering to?


----------



## Vaz

I just meant that they're releasing an entirely new christmas box set with all of that stuff in for christmas, which now has an entirely new set of rules to go with it.

For everyone who's bought said boxset, to make it more effective, it costs another £5, and also gets another £5 from everyone who is already has those 3 units. Depending on effectiveness, it might also generate sales of the Flyer - but I doubt it.

Ironically was the wrong word. More like in conjunction.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 4*: Wraithflight.









*The Story*:
_As Hive Fleet Leviathan spreads across the galaxy, the eldar of Iyanden enact a desperate plan to stop a splinter of the fleet that could spell doom for the already-ravaged craftworld. Iyanna Arienal leads an armada of sinister wraithfighters and other deadly spacecraft to aid a human fleet in battling the tyranids – but her true motives may be far more sinister._
*Read it because*:
_Buckle up and prepare for supersonic combat as the wraith fighters of Iyanden take on a tyranid horde. This tale follows on from Guy Haley's Valedor novel, not essential reading beforehand, but awesome if you have._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 4*: Dataslate: Kranon’s Helguard.









_Kranon the Relentless, former Chapter Master of Crimson Sabres is now a powerful Chaos Warlord, and commander of the renegade Crimson Slaughter. This new Dataslate contains new background and a formation for his chosen warband of relentless killers and murders who are feared across the Imperium. This Dataslate is designed to be used alongside the Crimson Slaughter miniatures included in the Dark Vengeance boxset and the Crimson Slaughter Expansion.

Please note, a copy of Codex: Chaos Space Marines is required in order to use this formation._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 5*: Stratagem (MP3).









*The Story*:
_After returning from Calth and the Underworld War, Sergeant Aeonid Thiel is summoned before his primarch Roboute Guilliman. The fragile peace of Imperium Secundus is threatened by traitor warbands left behind by the Shadow Crusade, and a new order of battle must be written..._
*Listen to it because*
_One of the great things about the Horus Heresy series is learning about the characters and events that shaped the 41st Millennium, and few heroes are more pivotal than these two: Sergeant Aeonid Thiel and Rouboute Guilliman, Primarch of the Ultramarines. As well as these iconic heroes, in this audio, we also see the beginnings of what will become one of the most important books in the galaxy._

I must say _Censure_ wasn't the best audio, but far from the worst. But its sad to see that Thiel, the character I loved most from _Know No Fear_, is only handled by Nick Kyme.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 5*: Bases - Painting Guide (eBook)!









_This handy hobby guide contains tips on basing your Citadel Miniatures to fit with a variety of locations, from the frigid wastes of an arctic tundra to dense Lustrian undergrowth. There are eight guides in all, giving you plenty of new base styles to try out._

GW's department does look paper thin when it comes to their new releases.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 6*: Yarrick: Concordat.









*The Story*:
_Returning to his master after secondment to the Armageddon 252nd regiment on Mistral, the young Commissar Sebastian Yarrick is drawn into a Chaos plot on Aighe Mortis. Contagion is spreading throughout the populace and the Inquisition require someone with experience of fighting the archenemy. After the horrors he has faced, can Yarrick find the source of the danger and destroy it?_
*Read it because*:
_It's always great to see the origins of a character that will grow to become a legendary figure. Here, we see Commissar Yarrick years before he would grow to become the Hero of Armageddon, up against the foul machinations of Chaos. Action, intrigue, inquisitors, and heroics - this story has it all._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 6*: Captain Karlaen - Painting Guide. 









_Captain Karlaen is the leader of the Archangels, the famed First Company of the Blood Angels Chapter. This handy guide contains step-by-step instructions on how to paint this mighty Imperial hero. Obviously, many of the techniques could equally well apply to any Terminator from the Chapter, making this a useful eBook for any Blood Angels collector._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 7*: Enyalius, In Memoriam.









*The Story*:
_Marakitedes, berserker of the traitorous World Eaters, fights on the hull of an Imperial starship. Battling the vessel’s beleaguered crew and the warriors of the Ultramarines, he is fighting not just for the thrill of combat or to feed the Butcher’s Nails, but to honour his fallen brother, Enyalius, and send him to Khorne with a mighty host of skulls._
*Read it because*:
_Even crazed Khorne Berzerkers honour their dead, they just do it in... unconventional ways. Like all rituals of the Blood God, it mostly involves death bloodshed, and decapitations._

I think this short has potential and explores something interesting. What I believe is that the World Eaters could potentially get longer stories and exploring their post-corruption by Khorne.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 7*: Digital Editions Wallpapers - Imperial.









_Wallpapers of War!
This product provides you with a collection of artwork from Warhammer 40,000 Codex covers for Imperial forces, depicting an iconic warrior from one of the many warring factions of the 41st millennium, caught in dynamic motion and rendered in incredible detail._


----------



## venomlust

I just purchased and read Kranon's Helguard and Enyalius, In Memoriam. I hope comments are welcome on this thread. Otherwise, apologies for taking up space.

Kranon's Helguard:

Claimed to add additional fluff to the Crimson Slaughter story arc. There were a whole... 2 or 3 paragraphs of mediocre fluff, and one introductory "fluff" paragraph which really just listed which units are part of the formation.

Spoilers: Kranon will eventually get killed by the Dark Angels librarian. Big surprise there: Chaos loses to loyalists. Great little detail to include in a Chaos publication. Thanks, GDubs.

The formation is simply the contents of Dark Vengeance and its Crimson Slaughter boxed set expansion pack thing. Thankfully there are no wargear or unit size requirements, and for some of the units the special formation rules are halfway decent.

Over all, decent but definitely nothing special. Would not buy again or recommend spending money on it unless you're a true heretic at heart and wallet.

Enyalius, In Memoriam:

Very disappointing. 

The good: The fact that it's World Eaters fluff, plus a couple of Ultramarines getting owned, which is always satisfying.

The bad: Woefully short. Shorter than a chapter in a Black Library novel, surely. To make things worse, half the content in the book is fucking Games Workshop advertisements. I just paid 2 bucks: 1 for content and 1 for the ads, apparently. It's not well written or well edited, either.

Would definitely not buy again or recommend anyone does so unless they absolutely must own stuff like this for some reason.


----------



## forkmaster

venomlust said:


> I just purchased and read Kranon's Helguard and Enyalius, In Memoriam. I hope comments are welcome on this thread. Otherwise, apologies for taking up space.
> 
> Kranon's Helguard:
> 
> Claimed to add additional fluff to the Crimson Slaughter story arc. There were a whole... 2 or 3 paragraphs of mediocre fluff, and one introductory "fluff" paragraph which really just listed which units are part of the formation.
> 
> Spoilers: Kranon will eventually get killed by the Dark Angels librarian. Big surprise there: Chaos loses to loyalists. Great little detail to include in a Chaos publication. Thanks, GDubs.
> 
> The formation is simply the contents of Dark Vengeance and its Crimson Slaughter boxed set expansion pack thing. Thankfully there are no wargear or unit size requirements, and for some of the units the special formation rules are halfway decent.
> 
> Over all, decent but definitely nothing special. Would not buy again or recommend spending money on it unless you're a true heretic at heart and wallet.
> 
> Enyalius, In Memoriam:
> 
> Very disappointing.
> 
> The good: The fact that it's World Eaters fluff, plus a couple of Ultramarines getting owned, which is always satisfying.
> 
> The bad: Woefully short. Shorter than a chapter in a Black Library novel, surely. To make things worse, half the content in the book is fucking Games Workshop advertisements. I just paid 2 bucks: 1 for content and 1 for the ads, apparently. It's not well written or well edited, either.
> 
> Would definitely not buy again or recommend anyone does so unless they absolutely must own stuff like this for some reason.


Comments are hugely welcome here so people can hear what they think about the stories. I was thinking about getting it, so can you give a spoiler-summary on the plot what is happening in it (the World Eater-stuff then I mean).

And weird that they kill off Kranon as he is the front-guy for Chaos at the moment.


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> Spoilers: Kranon will eventually get killed by the Dark Angels librarian. Big surprise there: Chaos loses to loyalists. Great little detail to include in a Chaos publication. Thanks, GDubs.





forkmaster said:


> And weird that they kill off Kranon as he is the front-guy for Chaos at the moment.


Not entirely true. His voices in his head tell him that he will die by the librarians hand and he feels that his fate is sealed. However, in the original short story where he was prophesized to die by his hand in the future, the Crimson Slaughter was not part of the Black Crusade either. So they already altered that story.

Personally it sounds to me as if it is the voices that are playing tricks on him, since the original story where he dies in the future already has been retconned by Crimson Slaughter joining the crusade. In the dataslate it simply states that he feels his fate is sealed and that the voices in his head keeps telling him that he will die by the librarians hand - Not that it is a sure thing. Seeing as the Crimson Slaughters entire story is about them being manipulated, I would dare say that this could be another of those little tricks 

In any case, the dataslate makes sense if you play with the Dark Vengeance set. If you don't, it is a irrelevant formation.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

I loved day 1. The short story was great. Very atmospheric, but then I am easily pleased :grin:
Day 2 was alright, definitely worth reading IMO, but I don't like the micro shorts too much.
Haven't read any others lol


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 5*: Blood Angels shorts.

The Chalice.








*The Story*:
_Captain Laurentis leads the Eighth Company of the Blood Angels into battle against a horde of daemons to retrieve a vital artefact. And back on Baal, a Sanguinary Priest awaits Laurentis’s return. What sacrifices will be necessary for both to complete their missions?_
*Read it because*:
_A great mix: action, as the Blood Angels take on a Daemon Army, and ritual, with a deeper look into the mysterious blood rites of the Chapter._


----------



## forkmaster

The Blooding.








_The Story_:
_Brother Helias of the Blood Angels, newly ascended to the Second Company, faces harsh trials as he faces traitorous Chaos Space Marines and the darkness that lurks within his own soul. Can he defeat the enemy without and the enemy within, or will he be consumed by the twin curses of his bloodline?_
*Read it because*:
_This book shines light on the twin battle that all Blood Angels must fight - one against the foes of man, and a far more dangerous one against their own inner darkness._


----------



## forkmaster

Reflection in Blood.








*The Story*:
_A squad of Blood Angels, commanded by Brother-Sergeant Rafen, face off against a group of Space Marines from the Knights of Blood, sons of Sanguinius declared renegade by the Imperium. The traitors offer a gift to their parent Chapter, but can the Blood Angels trust anything that they provide?_
*Read it because*:
_The Blood Angels face former brothers, declared heretics. Is this a glimpse at the fate of all sons of Sanguinius?_


----------



## forkmaster

Blood of Sanguinius.








*The Story*:
_Blood Angels Brother Kravin, grievously injured in battle with a monstrous enemy, fights to return to his battle-brothers before his body fails. Pushing his transhuman form to its very limits, Kravin knows that he must return what he carries to the Chapter – he cannot die until he delivers his legacy._
*Read it because*:
_Even the mighty Angels of the emperor can fall. In this short story, we witness the dogged tenacity of the Blood Angels._


----------



## forkmaster

Honour and Wrath.








*The Story*:
_Long ago, the Blood Angels fell upon the world of Laudamus, crushing the invasion of the renegade Flawless Host. Now, history repeats as the Chaos Space Marines once again hold Laudamus in their grip, and the sons of Sanguinius arrive to reclaim the world in the name of the Emperor._
*Read it because*:
_A classic match up: Blood Angels against Chaos Space Marines. Witness the Sons of Baal in battle with the devotees of Slaanesh._

This one actually interested me but that's mostly cause I'm a Slaaneshy devotee.


----------



## forkmaster

Eternal.








*The Story*:
_Captain Froer of the Astra Militarum and his men receive a new ally in their attempts to push into enemy territory – a Space Marine of the Blood Angels Chapter. But as Brother Gammarael wages war with a monstrous foe, Froer gets a glimpse of the eternal darkness that lurks at the heart of the sons of the Angel._
*Read it because*
_See the Blood Angels in battle against a truly formidable adversary, and get a glimpse into the darkness that hides behind their noble countenance._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 5*: First Blood: an Altar of War Selection Pack.









*War Across the Galaxy!*
_Upon the blazing battlefields of the 41st Millennium, warriors fight in a thousand types of brutal battle. Whether eradicating the enemy command structure, launching headlong attacks upon surprised foes, or striking the killing blow that will end the war in one fell swoop, commanders must be ready for any eventuality._
*Altar of War Missions*:
_This product contains a selection of the missions available in the Altar of War Compendium. Including such battles as the Space Marines' Angels of Death scenario and the horrifying Tyranid Infestation, this selection pack provides missions for many of the galaxy's warring races._


----------



## venomlust

forkmaster said:


> Comments are hugely welcome here so people can hear what they think about the stories. I was thinking about getting it, so can you give a spoiler-summary on the plot what is happening in it (the World Eater-stuff then I mean).
> 
> And weird that they kill off Kranon as he is the front-guy for Chaos at the moment.


Sure.

SPOILAS: There is a briefly mentioned large-scale naval/void battle above a planet. The World Eaters find themselves aboard an Ultramarines frigate that is in the process of crashing down into the atmosphere of the planet. The leader of the World Eaters warband was killed by a lucky shot from the Ultramarines that destroyed the bridge of their own frigate. This leader was something of a shepherd and hero to his "slaughter-brothers" (I kinda like that term, not gonna lie) who could keep tactical/strategic/leadership stuff in perspective despite the butcher's nails, and they're really pissed that he went out like a punk instead of like the ancient warrior and badass that he was. So his surviving buddies decide that they're going to make sure the Ultramarines frigate crashes into the planet to reap ~20,000 skulls or so in the name of their dead friend. The narrator kills a couple of Ultramarines and then it ends. 

I think the coolest part of the story is when the narrator beats an Ultramarine to death by smashing his face in with the skull of his dead friend, which was "warp-hardened" (lawl) so as to provide a way of smashing through power armor and not seeming like complete nonsense. It breaks apart in the process, and the narrator would have felt something akin to sadness if the butcher's nails didn't give him bloodshed myopia.


@Nordicus you're right about Kranon, that makes a lot of sense. You definitely can't trust the voices... can you?


----------



## Lord of the Night

If you look at the Advent Calender main page it actually already confirms what each story is about, at least the faction that it is about. From today;

Day 9 - Flesh Tearers
Day 10 - Death Guard (HH)
Day 11 - Inquisition
Day 12 - Tau
Day 13 - Necrons
Day 14 - Imperial Fists
Day 15 - Thousand Sons
Day 16 - Marines Malevolent
Day 17 - Mechanicus
Day 18 - Blood Angels
Day 19 - Dark Angels
Day 20 - Imperial Fists
Day 21 - Raven Guard
Day 22 - White Scars
Day 23 - Gaunt's Ghosts
Day 24 - Inquisition
Day 25 - World Eaters


Just a theory here, but according to the blog entry that was made a week or so ago, the 25th release will be a full novel. Now this calendar could only chart short stories, and that would mean that a short story and a novel will be released on Christmas Day. But I think that the calendar is telling us that the novel is a World Eaters novel, and on top of that the blog entry said that the novel was focused on a character from the 40k universe that we all know...

A Kharn novel perhaps?? I truly truly hope so. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## venomlust

Lord of the Night said:


> A Kharn novel perhaps?? I truly truly hope so. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LotN


From your lips to Khorne's ears.


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> You definitely can't trust the voices... can you?


If they say yes, go with no. If they go no, run.


----------



## Vaz

Plot twist; nick kyme wrote the novella and it was edited by goto.


----------



## venomlust

forkmaster said:


> *Day 5*: First Blood: an Altar of War Selection Pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *War Across the Galaxy!*
> _Upon the blazing battlefields of the 41st Millennium, warriors fight in a thousand types of brutal battle. Whether eradicating the enemy command structure, launching headlong attacks upon surprised foes, or striking the killing blow that will end the war in one fell swoop, commanders must be ready for any eventuality._
> *Altar of War Missions*:
> _This product contains a selection of the missions available in the Altar of War Compendium. Including such battles as the Space Marines' Angels of Death scenario and the horrifying Tyranid Infestation, this selection pack provides missions for many of the galaxy's warring races._


I emailed Black Library to ask exactly how many missions are in this thing, and they (perhaps unsurprisingly?) did not send a reply. Fuckin' shady, GDubs.

I'm sure there is no possible way they are simply too busy right now and haven't had a chance to answer me yet. NO WAI!


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> If you look at the Advent Calender main page it actually already confirms what each story is about, at least the faction that it is about. From today;
> 
> Day 15 - Thousand Sons
> Day 25 - World Eaters
> 
> 
> Just a theory here, but according to the blog entry that was made a week or so ago, the 25th release will be a full novel. Now this calendar could only chart short stories, and that would mean that a short story and a novel will be released on Christmas Day. But I think that the calendar is telling us that the novel is a World Eaters novel, and on top of that the blog entry said that the novel was focused on a character from the 40k universe that we all know...
> 
> A Kharn novel perhaps?? I truly truly hope so. :biggrin:


That sounds like a fair and good guess. Hopefully it is. :grin: Also the Thousand Sons I also believe is John French short story which he mentioned a while back which most probably takes place prior to Sorcerer.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 9*: A Son's Burden.









*The Story*:
_The Blood Angels call for aid, and the Flesh Tearers answer, but Gabriel Seth’s warriors are already engaged in battle against traitorous cultists on the dark world of Nekkaris. As Seth and Chaplain Appollus prepare to leave for the Cryptus system, Sergeant Eschiros and his Scout squad fight behind enemy lines, unaware of the almighty sacrifice they may soon have to make..._
*Read it because*:
_The Flesh Tearers are thought of as savage butchers (and there's a bit of that in this book, admittedly) , but this story reveals a deep loyalty and nobility hidden beneath the mask of rage - a link back to their origins on ancient Baal._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 9*: Echoes of War: Flesh Tearers - A Son's Burden.









*Death in the Darkness*:
_Upon the night world of Nekkaris, a small band of Flesh Tearers fights to destroy the traitor artillery that threatens their brothers. Should they be detected by the renegade sentries then their lives will surely be forfeit. Yet the Flesh Tearers press on regardless, for they will do their duty no matter the cost._
*Black Library tie-in mission*
_To accompany the Black Library short story A Son's Burden, this Warhammer 40,000 Echoes of War mission allows you to refight the tense attack by the Flesh Tearers' Scout force upon the renegades' artillery batteries._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 10*: Horus Heresy - Vorax.








*The Story*:
_The Ring of Iron encircles Mars like a broken halo, standing as the last contested outpost of the Dark Mechanicum inside the Imperial Fists’ blockade. But those rogue priests and adepts lurking in the depths will soon face a new enemy, and the hunters shall become the prey..._
*Read it because*
_See the Vorax battle hunters in action against the traitors of the Dark Mechanicum. This Quick Read also gives an insight into the war for Mars that rages within the Solar System itself – arguably the second most important battleground of the entire Heresy._

This looks interesting. Somewhat continuation from the _Mechanicum_-plotline.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 10*: Leviathan Rising - The Collection.








*The Great Devourer Comes*:
_In the Satys System, the onrushing terror of Hive Fleet Leviathan is met by the cold steel and determination of the Catachan Jungle Fighters and the Blood Angels. As the jaws of the Leviathan inexorably clamp down, the forces of the Imperium fight furiously to rescue what they can from annihilation. This Dataslate trilogy is a prequel to the events of the Shield of Baal campaign. Discover the fate of the first worlds to find themselves in the path of Hive Fleet Leviathan's latest offensive, refight the brutal battles for the Satys System and add over a dozen new formations to your tyranid force._
*Three Products in One!*
_This product comprises all three of the Rising Leviathan Dataslates, compiled together as a single great value eBook – an invaluable tome for any tyranid collector. _


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 11*: Last Step Backwards.









*The Story*:
_As the dread forces of the Chaos-worshipping Anckorites spread from world to world, Cadian Shock Troop Whiteshields – new troopers tasting battle for the first time – are all that stand between the enemy and utter destruction. But when the famed general Ursakar E Creed enacts a dangerous battle plan to outmanoeuvre the foe, there may just be hope for survival, or even victory._
*Read it because*:
_The first Black Library story to feature the famed Cadian hero Ursakar E. Creed. See him in action doing what he does best – outwitting the foul forces of Chaos with tactical cunning and Cadian determination._

Find it weird he hasn't been written about until now, but could be an interesting story.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 11*: Echoes of War: Astra Militarum - Last Step Backwards.









*For Cadia, and the Emperor!*
_As the Chaos hordes of Luciver Anckor bear down upon the last settlement of Besana, only a thin line of Cadian Whiteshields bars their path. Led by the courageous Major Luka and supported by a single, battered Leman Russ, these heroic Cadians must hold out at all costs until reinforcements arrive._
*Black Library tie-in mission*:
_To accompany the Black Library short story 'Last Step Backwards', this Warhammer 40,000 Echoes of War mission allows you to refight the courageous stand of the Cadian Whiteshields against Chaos forces on the Incardine Ridge. _


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> If you look at the Advent Calender main page it actually already confirms what each story is about, at least the faction that it is about. From today;
> 
> Day 9 - Flesh Tearers
> Day 10 - Death Guard (HH)
> Day 11 - Inquisition
> Day 12 - Tau
> Day 13 - Necrons
> Day 14 - Imperial Fists
> Day 15 - Thousand Sons
> Day 16 - Marines Malevolent
> Day 17 - Mechanicus
> Day 18 - Blood Angels
> Day 19 - Dark Angels
> Day 20 - Imperial Fists
> Day 21 - Raven Guard
> Day 22 - White Scars
> Day 23 - Gaunt's Ghosts
> Day 24 - Inquisition
> Day 25 - World Eaters
> 
> 
> Just a theory here, but according to the blog entry that was made a week or so ago, the 25th release will be a full novel. Now this calendar could only chart short stories, and that would mean that a short story and a novel will be released on Christmas Day. But I think that the calendar is telling us that the novel is a World Eaters novel, and on top of that the blog entry said that the novel was focused on a character from the 40k universe that we all know...
> 
> A Kharn novel perhaps?? I truly truly hope so. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LotN


The Advents + novel has been leaked and it appears that you were right with the exception of HH Death Guard. 

http://astropate.blogspot.de/2014/12/kharn-egil-ironwolf-furie-bianche-e.html?m=1


----------



## venomlust

Along with a Kharn-related dataslate on the same day. Being the ultrapositive ray of sunshine that I am, I can only imagine the rules will be utter garbo, but they got me. My prediction for the cost of the dataslate? $9.99 USD.


----------



## Lord of the Night

forkmaster said:


> The Advents + novel has been leaked and it appears that you were right with the exception of HH Death Guard.
> 
> http://astropate.blogspot.de/2014/12/kharn-egil-ironwolf-furie-bianche-e.html?m=1


Weird;

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/1/13/DeathGuardSym2.jpg

That pointed-circle with a skull in the centre IS the Death Guard Pre-Heresy symbol. I don't see why some IG books get an Aquila symbol and some get a winged skull symbol.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> Weird;
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/1/13/DeathGuardSym2.jpg
> 
> That pointed-circle with a skull in the centre IS the Death Guard Pre-Heresy symbol. I don't see why some IG books get an Aquila symbol and some get a winged skull symbol.
> 
> 
> LotN


I do agree as that looks exactly like the HH-DG symbol.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 12*: Brethren (MP3).









*The Story*:
_Ultramarines sergeants Sicarius and Numitor spearhead an assault on a tau-held world. As their jump-pack clad Space Marines clash with powerful tau battlesuits, the two sergeants discover that the Tau Empire and the Imperium of Man may have as many similarities and differences – but does that matter when the xenos threaten the Emperor’s realm?_
*Listen to it because*:
_All stories have their beginning. In this tale, we see the Ultramarines first encounter with the Tau. As the elite warriors of both empires clash, the differences between them become apparent._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 12*: Broodlord: Painting Guide.








*The Lurking Horror:*
_In a galaxy of monsters, the Broodlord is amongst the most terrifying. A great, hulking horror capable of tearing through almost any foe, the Broodlord is a striking xenos arch-fiend whose chitinous hide echoes the colours of the Tyranid hive fleets._
*How to Paint*:
_This product is an excerpt taken from Invasion Swarms: Tyranids Painting Guide, detailing step-by-step how to paint your Broodlord and providing top tips on how to make this imposing Citadel Miniature really stand out on the field of battle. _


----------



## Lord of the Night

venomlust said:


> Along with a Kharn-related dataslate on the same day. Being the ultrapositive ray of sunshine that I am, I can only imagine the rules will be utter garbo, but they got me. My prediction for the cost of the dataslate? $9.99 USD.


Oh multiple nerdgasms! I truly truly do hope that we are about to get a Kharn novel, hell maybe my prediction from a few years ago will come true. When Ahriman: Exile was confirmed I wondered if the Four Avatars would get a series each; Kharn, Ahriman, Typhus and Lucius. Maybe I was right...


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 13*: The Word of the Silent King.








*The Story*:
_The Blood Angels and necrons, locked in a long and bitter war for the fate of the Gehenna system, are both endangered by the arrival of the monstrous tyranids. When the Silent King himself makes overtures of alliance, Commander Dante of the Blood Angels enacts a dangerous plan that could rid the Imperium of the Silent King forever – but when the two leaders meet at Devil’s Crag, everything changes…_
*Read it because*:
_One of Warhammer 40,000's great mysteries is explored. Why did The Blood Angels ally with their Archenemy the Necrons at Devil's Crag? This story may have the answers._

This is then the answer to the event which made 40k-fans cry out in terror across the globe.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 13*: Datacards: Blood Angels.








*The Scions of Sanguinius*:
_The Blood Angels are amongst the greatest heroes of the Imperium. Selfless and pure despite the curse that lies upon them, they fight to protect the Emperor's Realm, unleashing mighty psychic powers and courageous stratagems upon their foes._
*Data Reference:*
_An eBook Edition of Datacards: Blood Angels, this product is an excellent reference tool for any Warhammer 40,000 player, detailing the psychic powers and Tactical Objectives found in Codex: Blood Angels and allowing you quick access to all this information on your phone or eReader._


----------



## Lord of the Night

forkmaster said:


> This is then the answer to the event which made 40k-fans cry out in terror across the globe.


Oh nice! READING. IT.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 14*: None More Loyal.








*The Story*:
_Crimson Fists Sergeant Galleas and his squad are assigned to aid an inquisitor who hunts a notorious renegade Space Marine. Setting out to entrap the traitor, the Crimson Fists soon find themselves surrounded and in danger – and their enemy may know them as well as they know themselves, as an ancient and deadly secret is revealed._
*Read it because*:
_The Crimson Fists have not had the best time of late - what with their home world near destroyed by an ork Waaagh! under mysterious circumstances. In this new story, their loyalty to the Imperium is pushed to breaking point as they come into contact with shadowy agents of the Inquisition..._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 14*: Egil Iron Wolf: Painting Guide.








*Fear the Might of Fenris*:
_Hardened warriors who fight for Russ and the Allfather, the Space Wolves are incredible warriors against whom no foe can stand for long. Of all their Great Companies, none can match the Ironwolves for sheer armoured might, and wise foes have learned to dread the sight of this Great Company's distinctive iconography._
*How to Paint:*
_This product is an excerpt taken from Companies of Fenris: Space Wolves Painting Guide, detailing step-by-step how to paint and base the Ironwolves, apply their tank markings, and colour their shoulder guards._


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Lord of the Night said:


> Oh multiple nerdgasms! I truly truly do hope that we are about to get a Kharn novel, hell maybe my prediction from a few years ago will come true. When Ahriman: Exile was confirmed I wondered if the Four Avatars would get a series each; Kharn, Ahriman, Typhus and Lucius. Maybe I was right...
> 
> 
> LotN


I'm just hoping it isn't limited to ebook.
I will buy and read it regardless, but damn do I want a print copy of that to sit next to my Ahriman books!


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I'm just hoping it isn't limited to ebook. I will buy and read it regardless, but damn do I want a print copy of that to sit next to my Ahriman books!


If this release follows the typical Christmas release, and there's no reason to think that it won't, it will be limited to an ebook for a few months. Ahriman: Exile was released at Christmas 2012 and wasn't available as a paperback until July 2013, and Straken was released at Christmas 2013 and has only been available for a month.

So don't expect Kharn to be sitting on your bookshelf until at least halfway through the year.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> If this release follows the typical Christmas release, and there's no reason to think that it won't, it will be limited to an ebook for a few months. Ahriman: Exile was released at Christmas 2012 and wasn't available as a paperback until July 2013, and Straken was released at Christmas 2013 and has only been available for a month.
> 
> So don't expect Kharn to be sitting on your bookshelf until at least halfway through the year.
> 
> 
> LotN


I hate this system. Release them at the same time and let the buyers decide for themselves which version they prefer the most.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 15*: Ahriman - Gates of Ruin.








*The Story*:
_Ahriman, sorcerer lord of the Thousand Sons, seeks the fabled Gates of Ruin, reportedly a safe way out of the Eye of Terror, far from the eyes of the Imperium. But when he finds the Gates of Ruin, he discovers that he has been drawn into a deadly trap. As daemons attack, Ahriman and his followers must draw on all their power and skill if they are to survive._
*Read it because*:
_Misunderstood seeker of knowledge or diabolical Lord of Chaos? A bit of both maybe. Fans of the Ahriman series won't want to miss this latest instalment, as the Sorcerer finds himself snared in a fiendish trap as he and his followers seek to escape the Eye of Terror._

Released on the 15th day with a story about a former member of the XVth Legion. You really had me there Black Library. I'm currently reading _Ahriman Sorcerer_ and I find it somewhat entertaining. No master-piece I'm afraid and I have some small issues with it. John French is a very nice guy though and always replies when I ask him stuff. He uploaded this list some time ago so I imagine this is the secret short story taking place prior to _Sorcerer_ and I guess it ties in with _The First Prince_ as that starts out with one of Ahrimans followers being struck down by daemons. It makes somewhat more sense then.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 15*: Enemies of the Imperium: Wallpapers.








*Wallpapers of War!*
_This product provides you with a collection of artwork from Warhammer 40,000 Codex covers for our non-Imperial races. Whether you're a fan of evil heretics fighting against the Emperor's light, or rapacious, monstrous xenos, this pack ensures you can wear your colours upon your desktop with pride!_


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 16*: Vengeful Honour.








*The Story*:
_On the war-torn world of Armageddon, the Marines Malevolent and Black Templars come to blows once again. An honour duel is interrupted by the arrival of the monstrous orks, but when the battle ends, either Ballack of the Marines Malevolent or Vorda of the Black Templars will be dead… but by whose hand will the fatal blow be delivered?_
*Read it because*:
_The Marines Malevolent are a Space Marine Chapter you love to hate. Arrogant, inhuman, but no less deadly for that. In this story, they must set aside their animosity and fight side by side alongside their BlackTemplar allies, what could possibly go wrong..._

Hey it's those annoying guys from that very mediochre novel!


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 16*: Brother Lamentarios: Painting Guide.








*The Colours of the Angel.*
_The Blood Angels stride to war in the glorious livery of their Chapter. Their Sanguinary Priests are beacons of light and hope, bearers of the blood chalices that lend their brethren strength. Easily distinguished upon the smoke-darkened battlefield, the white, gold and red of the Sanguinary Priests makes them shine like Sanguinius himself._
*How to Paint*
_This product is an excerpt taken from Sons of Sanguinius: Blood Angels Painting Guide, detailing step-by-step how to paint your Sanguinary Priest and providing top tips to help really make this Citadel Miniature stand out on the field of battle._


----------



## venomlust

forkmaster said:


> I hate this system. Release them at the same time and let the buyers decide for themselves which version they prefer the most.


Same with the limited/collector's edition stuff. A minor complaint, really.

*edit*

Also, WOW. What a difference a helm makes with the Sanguinary Priest. I love it.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 17*: The Value of Fear.








*The Story*:
_The Raven Guard under Corax continue to gather all leaderless loyalists to their banner, determined to take the fight to Horus and his heretics. In the industrial nightmare of the underhive, the XIXth Legion receive a lesson in terror tactics from the most unlikely of allies – the Night Lords..._
*Read it because*:
_The Night Lords are often seen as the dark mirror of the noble Raven Guard, but how much of that is true? Are these two Legions poles apart, or closer than any within the XIX would dare admit..._

I have no high hopes on Gav Thorpe as I haven't been impressed by his Raven Guard-stories since _Raven's Flight_. This does however sound like an interesting premiss. Don't disappoint me now. I wouldn't trust many to deal with Night Lords outside of ADB.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 17*: Datacards: Space Wolves.








*Warriors of Fenris.*
_Saga-sung heroes of battlefields beyond count, the Space Wolves fight valiantly for glory and the Imperium of Man. Utterly determined and entirely without fear, these mighty warriors drive the foes of the Allfather before them with frost axe and bolter, while their Rune Priests unleash the very fury of the storm upon their foes._
*Data Reference*
_An e-pub version of Datacards: Space Wolves, this product is an excellent reference tool for any Warhammer 40,000 player, detailing the Space Wolves' Tempestas discipline psychic powers and their unique Tactical Objectives. _


----------



## Lord of the Night

venomlust said:


> Also, WOW. What a difference a helm makes with the Sanguinary Priest. I love it.


You noticed that too huh, they do look about 100x better with those helmets. It's about time we got a badass Apothecary model.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

I wonder if ADB has a contribution to the Advent-series. I would have loved to see his story be connected with the Black LEgion-series. GW last product looks like its BL-related on the marking at least.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Looks like today is an audiobook about 'Emperor Sanguinius' and Azkaellon by Andy Smillie

I wonder whose's origin it is thats mentioned in the blurb. Doesnt sound like its Azkaellon himself, but Amit perhaps since Andy also runs the Flesh Tearers?


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 18*: Herald of Sanguinius.








*The Story*:
_Crowned as the new Emperor of Imperium Secundus, Sanguinius of the Blood Angels faces the very real threat of betrayal from within his new realm. As ever, it falls to his Sanguinary Guard to protect the primarch, and Commander Azkaellon must resort to the most dire of measures..._
*Listen to it because*:
_Not only is this story a fascinating glimpse into the mind of the Blood Angels Primarch, it also shines light on the origins of another well known character in the history of the IX Legion..._


----------



## forkmaster

Brother Lucian said:


> Looks like today is an audiobook about 'Emperor Sanguinius' and Azkaellon by Andy Smillie
> 
> I wonder whose's origin it is thats mentioned in the blurb. Doesnt sound like its Azkaellon himself, but Amit perhaps since Andy also runs the Flesh Tearers?


I would almost guess Amit considering the author. I'm surprised it wasn't James Swallow who wrote this, but I can imagine since his let-down with the _Fear to Tread_, he isn't allowed near the HH-Blood Angels. I'm carefully optimsitic about it. I didn't like the narrator that much.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 18*: Altar of War: Cryostorm.








*Fear the Fury of the Cryostorm!*
_On ice-locked death worlds terrible cryostorms lash the land, molten ice-cyclones freezing men solid in the space of a heartbeat. Amid this horror, warriors clash over vital supplies, seizing objectives or looting them for super-weapons with which to bring the desperate battle to a swift and explosive conclusion._
*Tactical Objectives and Mission*
_This product includes tactical objectives that allow players to fight battles amid world-freezing cryostorms, and a mission for Warhammer 40,000 set within the worst cryostorm yet, where players must choose between claiming Victory Points or ransacking objectives for much-needed supplies._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 19*: Holder of the Keys.








*The Story*:
_One of the Fallen, the Dark Angels who betrayed their oaths and turned on their brothers, relives his past under the psychic interrogation of Chief Librarian Ezekiel. But with treachery and falsehood in his nature, nothing the Fallen says can be trusted – does Ezekiel hold the key to unlocking the truth and discovering the warrior’s role in the fall of Caliban?_
*Listen to it because*:
_Half truths, rituals of mistrust and layers of deception – it could only be a new Dark Angels story from Gav Thorpe. Is this a glimpse into the fabled fall of ancient Caliban, or just a pack of lies from a deranged madman? You'll have to listen and decide for yourself._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 19*: Dark Angels: Librarius Conclave Formation.








*Grim Psychic Might*:
_The Librarians of the Dark Angels possess wills of iron. They use their sinister psychic discipline of interromancy to spread fear and panic through the enemy's ranks, while simultaneously tearing free the darkest secrets of their foes. A single such psychic warrior is fearsome enough, but an entire conclave led by none other than Grand Master Ezekiel himself is a living weapon that can change the fate of a whole war zone._
*A Dark Angels Formation*:
_This product includes the datasheet for the Dark Angels Librarius Conclave Formation, for use in your games of Warhammer 40,000._


----------



## venomlust

venomlust said:


> I emailed Black Library to ask exactly how many missions are in this thing, and they (perhaps unsurprisingly?) did not send a reply. Fuckin' shady, GDubs.
> 
> I'm sure there is no possible way they are simply too busy right now and haven't had a chance to answer me yet. NO WAI!


So, it turns out it was indeed the latter:



> Hi [Venomlust]
> 
> Thank you for your email, my apologies for the delay in my reply. First Blood contains 9 missions.


Stand-up guys, those GW folks. I knew it all along! :laugh:


----------



## venomlust

forkmaster said:


> *Day 19*: Dark Angels: Librarius Conclave Formation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grim Psychic Might*:
> _The Librarians of the Dark Angels possess wills of iron. They use their sinister psychic discipline of interromancy to spread fear and panic through the enemy's ranks, while simultaneously tearing free the darkest secrets of their foes. A single such psychic warrior is fearsome enough, but an entire conclave led by none other than Grand Master Ezekiel himself is a living weapon that can change the fate of a whole war zone._
> *A Dark Angels Formation*:
> _This product includes the datasheet for the Dark Angels Librarius Conclave Formation, for use in your games of Warhammer 40,000._


From user Majere613 on BOLS:



> Put me in a kilt and call me a Scotsman, the Librarius Conclave is actually pretty good! You need Ezekiel and at least two other Librarians to run it, but it lets them share powers, manifest on 3+, and doubles the range of Mind Worm which suddenly starts to look quite nasty. You don't have to use them as a unit, either, though you could.





> I'd prefer to avoid regurgitating the exact rules, but basically you nominate one Librarian each turn, and he gets all the powers of any other member of the formation within 12" of him, along with the other bonuses.


Here's hoping for a Cabal of Sorcerers dataslate some day for Chaos Sorcerers. I imagine every Sorcerer's attacks will get the Soul Blaze and FEAR USR:biggrin:.

*edit*

More, via Natfka:



> Via an anonymous source
> 1 Ezekiel
> 2-4 Dark Angel Librarians
> 
> Choose one model in the formation, this model has access to any psychic powers known by other models in this formation within 12". Other models within 12" cannot manifest psychic powers until the end of the phase. The chosen model passes psychic tests on 3+
> 
> When using Mind Worm, models in this formation double the max range if there is at least one other model within 12"


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 20*: The Dread Sentinels of Dorn.








*The Story*:
_Investigating the silence of a distant star fort, the Imperial Fists are attacked by the monstrous tyranids. With their ship in danger, the Space Marines enact a dangerous boarding action into the heart of the xenos bioship, seeking to rip the heart from the aliens and save the world below._
*Read it because*:
_Usually, its hordes of tyranids that invade humanity's Space Hulks - well now the tables have turned. It's Space Marine against xenos monster in the depths of space - will the Imperial Fists succeed in their mission to destroy the hive ship, or have they just volunteered themselves as appetiser for the forthcoming invasion?_

To be honest they could have skipped dread in the titel and it would have sounded way better. But with the premis of this story, it doesn't get me interested at all. Also they should perhaps have gone with a different cover since it displays Imperial Fists VS. Iron Warriors, which to me would have been way more interesting to read about.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 20*: Mandrake: Painting Guide.








*Stalkers in the Shadows*
_Slinking horrors from the nether-realm of Aelindrach, the Mandrakes are horrific and sinister warriors. Their forms flow like ink in water, and a penumbral gloom clings to them like a shroud upon a corpse. Yet their eyes glow with inner witchlight that flares to life across their flesh just as the Mandrakes lunge toward their terrified prey._
*How to Paint*
_This product is an excerpt taken from Raiders of Commorragh: Dark Eldar Painting Guide, detailing step-by-step how to paint your Mandrakes and providing useful top tips to help really make your models stand out on the field of battle._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 21*: Loss.








*The Story*:
_A squad of Raven Guard Scouts on their first mission encounter the horror of the twisted flesh-shapers of the eldar, the sinister haemonculus covens. As they fight for their lives against the deadly aliens, Brother Jevel begins to realise that his destiny is more complicated than he ever imagined, and the Scouts discover that the true enemy of a Space Marine is loss._
*Listen to it because*:
_It's the battle of the shadows as the Raven Guard meet their equal in the midnight killers of Commoragh. Who will prove to be the masters of the night? _


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 21*: Echoes of War: Raven Guard - Loss.








*Amid the Storm*:
_The forests of Homendora ring to the sound of furious gunfire. Between the trunks of the towering trees, amid the dark of night and the hammering downpour, a squad of Raven Guard Scouts must prove their mettle against wave after wave of Dark Eldar. Can they hold out, or will they become macabre trophies for the piratical xenos?_
*Black Library Tie-in Scenario*:
_To accompany the Black Library short story 'Loss', this Warhammer 40,000 Echoes of War mission allows you to refight the determined stand of Jevel and his Scout brothers against a raiding party of Dark Eldar._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 22*: Brotherhood of the Moon.








*The Story*:
_In the aftermath of the rebellion within his Legion, Jaghatai Khan ordered the trials of his wayward sons to determine whether or not they would atone. The proud Terran legionary Torghun Khan now stands before his accusers, and must account for the events that could have led him into outright heresy..._
*Read it because*:
_Find out how the warrior lodges that lead so many Legions to treachery took root in the White Scars Legion. A must-read for any fan of Chris Wraight's Horus Heresy White Scars fiction such as Brotherhood of the Storm and Scars._

Great for White Scars-fans!


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 22*: Datacards: White Scars.








*Warriors of Chogoris*:
_Roaring into battle upon their armoured steeds, the White Scars are swift, sure hunters of exceptional skill. Raised up from the noble savages of their home world Chogoris, the White Scars are experts in hit-and-run warfare, striking hard and fast to leave only corpses and blazing ruin in their wake._
*Data Reference*:
_An e-pub set of brand new White Scars tactical objectives, this product is an excellent reference tool and an exciting addition to any Warhammer 40,000 player's collection. _


----------



## Nordicus

I find it interesting that they have released data cards for a specific chapter in the SM book. A sign of things to come, per chance?


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 23*: Forgotten.








*The Story*:
_As they travel between warzones, veterans of the Tanith First and Only gather to tell tales and remember victories past. When it comes to Scout Sergeant Mkoll, his story, reluctantly told, is of a mist-shrouded battlefield in the night and a dangerous presence that lurked in the darkness, preying on the soldiers of the regiment. But just what horror could haunt the Ghosts?_
*Read it because*:
_Scout-Sergeant Mkoll of the Tanith First and Only recounts a tale of a deadly and dangerous foe. But what manner of enemy could out-stealth the famed Tanith recon specialist?_


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 23*: Datacards: Grey Knights.








*The Knights of Titan*
_No more elite band of warriors exists in all the galaxy than the Grey Knights. Peerless heroes all, every Grey Knight is a sworn battle-brother in the war against the daemonic legions of Chaos. Each Grey Knight is a psychically capable warrior, able to turn the powers of the Warp against its spawn and send them screaming back to the hell from whence they came._
*Data Reference*
_An e-pub version of Datacards: Grey Knights, this product is an excellent reference tool for any Warhammer 40,000 player, detailing tactical objectives unique to the Grey Knights and including the Sanctic psychic powers from the Daemonology discipline. _


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 24*: The Watcher.








*The Story*:
_A shuttle returns to the Solar System bearing the sole survivor of a traitor attack – however, delirious and so close to death, his tale remains untold. Ison of the Knights Errant, formerly a Librarian of his Legion, delves into the mind of the warrior, and the truth of it will chill him to the core..._
*Listen to it because*:
_The Space Wolves once fancied themselves guardians over all Legions. Find out what happened to those sent to watch over the Night Haunter. Suffice to say, the Lord of the *XIII* Legion does not take well to guard dogs..._

Hahah Black Library managed to mix up which Legion the Night Haunter controlls. But yeah the premiss of this story does seem interesting, even though C.Z. Dunn never have written anything in the past to interest me.

Also, as we in Sweden celebrate Christmas today rather than tomorrow like the rest of the world, I wish to you all a very Christmas!!

*Edit*: Just e-mailed BL and told them this and they have now corrected it.


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 24*: Warhammer 40,000 Tactical Objectives.








*Objective identified, moving to secure...*
_Amid the madness of battle, priorities can change by the second as commanders struggle to second-guess one another's plans and manoeuvre to defeat them. On the ground, warriors advance to seize crucial objectives, switch fire-priorities to bring down vital targets, and bellow orders into their comms as they fight to claim victory amid the shifting tides of battle._
*Data Reference*
_An e-pub version of the full tactical objectives deck, this product is an excellent reference tool for any Warhammer 40,000 player, detailing the tactical objectives used in Maelstrom of War missions._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 25*: Khârn: Eater of Worlds.








*The Story*:
_The Horus Heresy is over and the Traitor Legions have scattered, fleeing the wrath of a vengeful Imperium. The World Eaters are leaderless, their primarch missing and their greatest hero, Khârn, in a coma. The surviving World Eaters have turned upon themselves, the Butcher’s Nails driving them to ever greater acts of berserk savagery. Poised on the brink of destruction, the Legion needs a leader. It needs Khârn – but will his awakening save them, or doom them entirely?_
*Read it because*:
_Kharn is one of the most iconic figures in the Warhammer 40,000 setting, the epitome of Khorne's mortal servants. In this story, you can witness his transition from the Captain of the World Eaters Eighth Company who stood against the Emperor during the Horus Heresy, to the Blood-mad betrayer that he becomes._


----------



## forkmaster

*Day 25*: Dataslate: Khârn's Butcherhorde.








*Kill! Maim! Burn!*
_Khârn the Betrayer is an avatar of rage and slaughter who draws other devotees of Khorne in his murderous wake. This is the Butcherhorde, a solid wedge of power-armoured psychopaths utterly dedicated to claiming blood and skulls for Khorne, no matter the odds they face. As they hack their way across the battlefield, the Butcherhorde become ever more frenzied, until the Warp itself spills forth in answer to their cries._
*A Chaos Space Marines Formation*
_This product includes the datasheet for the Khârn's Butcherhorde Formation, for use in your (inevitably blood-drenched) games of Warhammer 40,000._


----------



## Nordicus

The formation kicks ass by the way. Not sure if I can write it, but it makes Khorne Berzerkers fun to bring, but it requires quite a few of them.


----------



## venomlust

A good formation for assault fiends, expensive points wise and does little to make up for the shortcomings of assault.

Kharn +4 units of CSM +4 units of Berzerkers. All CSM must take MoK.

Adamantium Will for all.

If anyone's charge result is an 8, double their attacks profile. For Berzerkers and CSM that's 1 extra, which is decent but not as sweet as a unit champ or Kharn, especially. Volume of attacks wasn't really their shortcoming in the first place.

If anyone rolls a 6 to hit, they get an extra attack! If they roll additional 6s, they keep generating attacks! Sweetest rule ever, but again, too few attacks has never been an issue for a Khornate army.

These sweet rules still require the following consideration:

How will I get them there? 8 Rhinos? 7 Rhinos and a Land Raider for Kharn? With 8 units they're probably going to be minimum size. The second the zerks hop out they can shoot pistols and eat bullets. Maybe a combi-plasma per champ so they can actually inflict some damage at a reasonable cost before getting shot.

If each unit had a Rhino, minimum cost is 1200 points. If you want a LR, must take a CSM detachment.

Without Rhinos, these boys are footslogging. 920 points to do that. That leaves enough points to spend on support units, but how many turns will it take the footsloggers to kill anything?

Sorry for my negativity, but I was really hoping for something competitive. This formation has cool rules, but the usual drawbacks of close combat aren't addressed at all. Are some extra attacks and adamantium will worth the points? Dunno, but I'm still gonna try it in friendly games.

*edit*

Here's a 2000 point list that sounds pretty gat damn fun:

CAD: Crimson Slaughter

HQ:

Huron Blackheart

TROOPS:

Cultists x10
Cultists x10

FAST ATTACK:

Dreadclaw Drop Pod
Heldrake: Baleflamer

HEAVY SUPPORT:

Chaos Fire Raptor: Reaper Batteries, Armoured Ceramite, Legacy of Ruin: Auloth the Primordial Iterator (Fear, all weapons are Pinning, friendly units with Icon of Wrath within 12" have Fear and Feel No Pain)

KHARN'S BUTCHERHORDE:

Da Betraya

Chaos Space Marines x5: Mark of Khorne, Meltagun, Combi-melta, Rhino
Chaos Space Marines x5: Mark of Khorne, Meltagun, Combi-melta, Rhino
Chaos Space Marines x5: Mark of Khorne, Meltagun, Combi-melta, Rhino
Chaos Space Marines x5: Mark of Khorne, Meltagun, Combi-melta, Rhino

Berzerkers x5: Icon of Wrath <== joined by Kharn, embarked in Dreadclaw
Berzerkers x5: Icon of Wrath
Berzerkers x5: Icon of Wrath
Berzerkers x5: Icon of Wrath


----------



## venomlust

I'm about halfway through the Kharn novella, and it's pretty cool. Way overpriced, but I'll take all the Kharn I can get.


----------



## Lord of the Night

venomlust said:


> I'm about halfway through the Kharn novella, and it's pretty cool. Way overpriced, but I'll take all the Kharn I can get.


I'm pretty sure that this isn't a novella, it's too long. Shorter than other BL novels I think but not a novella. Plus it's billed on the Advent pages, it's own BL page and in the actual pages of the book, to be a novel.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm pretty sure that this isn't a novella, it's too long. Shorter than other BL novels I think but not a novella. Plus it's billed on the Advent pages, it's own BL page and in the actual pages of the book, to be a novel.
> 
> 
> LotN


My guess is that it's a novell on around 300 pages. BL ha released one other novel in the past on that page-number which is _Desert Raiders_, which was enjoyable. I will read this novell soon as I get the opportunity.


----------



## venomlust

Well, at any rate, it ain't bad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I don't get what the word at the end of The Watcher was.


----------

